# 3 hour knife



## kweinert (Jun 7, 2017)

I just thought I'd share this here:






Ran across it on the YouTube channel for Essential Craftsman - I like this person and his down to earth way of doing things. In this one he's doing the documenting of the knife making but most of his other videos are just common sense way of doing construction, smithing, etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

